# Hi,new here!



## furbabylover (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi everyone  I am new here.My name is Angela, I have 5 furbabies Princess,Nemo,Itty Bitty Trouble and Mischeif.All of my cats are rescues and we live in the Outer Banks NC.I am looking foward to meeting and making new friends that love cats as much as I do.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Angela!

You have quite a houseful there! Pictures would be lovely.


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

Welcome!!!!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Angela! Yes, it sounds as if you have a "full house."  I love their names, and would love to see pictures.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## furbabylover (Nov 7, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my furbabies....


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It sounds as if you have a lively household!


----------



## furbabylover (Nov 7, 2008)

Here are the other 2...I thought I had posted all of thier pics??? but anyway, here are my other 2 babies! I also have 4 fosters right now I will post thie pics too.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Gorgeous kitties! Mischief looks as though he may live up to his name.


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

They look like a ton of fun! I bet they keep you on your toes!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------

